# Appalachian Wildflowers



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

We moved to Appalachia almost 2 yrs ago and I went crazy with my camera. Everywhere you look there are wildflowers so I am picking out my favorite shots and making greeting cards on my computer. So far I have made about 18 cards, here are 3.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Figured out how to post 3 more, that will be enough.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

These are lovely, thank you for sharing. We live in Kent in the UK a rural area and we used to have lots of wild flowers but most of them have gone now due to crop spraying and fertilising the fields. Look after yours while you still have them.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Your pictures of the beautiful flowers are wonderful. Your cards will be spectacular. Well done.

GandmaNona


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my! I Love flowers. Went on trip yesterday to two botanical gardens. The flowers u sent are gorgeous with queen Anne,s lace too. It's my favorite wildflower. Grows on our roadsides and will be up very soon. Thx for sharing. Would love to see more.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Your photos are lovely.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> Oh my! I Love flowers. Went on trip yesterday to two botanical gardens. The flowers u sent are gorgeous with queen Anne,s lace too. It's my favorite wildflower. Grows on our roadsides and will be up very soon. Thx for sharing. Would love to see more.


Thank you. An interesting legend about Queen Anne's Lace. Supposedly she was doing needlework on white lace and pricked her finger. Two drops of blood dropped right in the middle and that's how it got it's name.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

I love your cards. Each recipient will be thrilled. You have a special talent. Thank you for taking the time to share the pictures. I would love to see the flowers in person.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Ssso beautiful !!!!!!1
and I esrecially note/ love the thistleee/ have asmired them and dandelions for years..wish I knew how to use the PC this way as I have some ptngs, drawings I d do it with.
bet


bmeredith101 said:


> We moved to Appalachia almost 2 yrs ago and I went crazy with my camera. Everywhere you look there are wildflowers so I am picking out my favorite shots and making greeting cards on my computer. So far I have made about 18 cards, here are 3.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I have ties to your area of KY. I was born in Clark county and my husband is from Montgomery county. We went to school at Morehead. I had friends from Estill county. Glad you are finding the beauty in our state.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

It is beautiful and I love it here. We live in Daniel Boone National Forest so hopefully the flowers will last. 
I do have one comment, in looking over the cards I realized there are two pictures I didn't take. I found the flowers but yellow is hard to photograph (for me) so I found a couple of examples on the net. They are the bird's foot trefoil and rabbit bells. Sorry, forgot those were in there.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Ssso beautiful !!!!!!1
> and I esrecially note/ love the thistleee/ have asmired them and dandelions for years..wish I knew how to use the PC this way as I have some ptngs, drawings I d do it with.
> bet


Purplelady, Go to Avery.com and they have free templates and instructions for making cards. You can do a lot with their site.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. I love to see all the flora from other states Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I ll look into that if I startfeeling better. thnxagain.\ bet


bmeredith101 said:


> Purplelady, Go to Avery.com and they have free templates and instructions for making cards. You can do a lot with their site.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great idea for cards.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Lovely cards. I love the wildflowers best of all.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Working for the Forest Service for 20 years in WV, I saw these lovely wildflowers everyday of my career and still love seeing them now that I've retired here. You've taken some lovely photographs and making them into cards is a wonderful idea.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

You can post many more, never tire of looking at flowers. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely pics and they will make beautiful cards.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I enjoyed your pictures of the wildflowers being a lover of the same. I like to look up in my book to help identify the flower also as it gives me an appreciation of what Nature has created. Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

These are wonderful. I shoot a lot of wild flowers, you have given me a wonderful idea for Christmas presents. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful photography of the flowers you obviously appreciate and love.. xo ws


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh how beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So beautiful and thank you for sharing - gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, I love taking photos of flowers when we travel, so many things we don't see here. What a great idea to meal them into cards.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Love your cards. Very nice pictures. I bet you could find all kind of Gift-Shops in your area, that could sell those cards for you.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

b meredith 101:
I absolutely love your avatar.
It looks like a needlepoint from the mask series. Is it?
If so, do you have the pattern?
I am doing the series.
PM me please.
Nan


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely pictures!
My family on Dad's side is Estill County and Madison County. My great grandparents lived in Paint Lick- have had lots of teasing about that name. But Paint Lick had a battle in the Civil War and is in beautiful country-side. The family home is still there outside Paint Lick, now modernized. 
When I lived in KY, was born in Harlan County, moved to Paris in Bourbon County, then to Louisville in Jefferson County. Our family were Kentuckians back to Revolutionary times.
It is such beautiful state.

Dot


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderful photos of stunning flowers.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures!
> My family on Dad's side is Estill County and Madison County. My great grandparents lived in Paint Lick- have had lots of teasing about that name. But Paint Lick had a battle in the Civil War and is in beautiful country-side. The family home is still there outside Paint Lick, now modernized.
> When I lived in KY, was born in Harlan County, moved to Paris in Bourbon County, then to Louisville in Jefferson County. Our family were Kentuckians back to Revolutionary times.
> It is such beautiful state.
> ...


Hi Dot!
You have been here longer than I have and have probably seen these flowers. There is one I took a week or two ago down near Natural Bridge/the gorge. I didn't get a very good picture because I was dressed up and my husband wouldn't let me climb down into the gully to get closer. You know how beautiful it is in early spring, redbud and dogwood all around the house and then the black locust with the most beautiful white flowers. We live out past S. Irvine in the national forest and Paint Lick is not so unusual. We have Red Lick, Drowning Creek, Spout Springs, Bear Track and some even more unusual. There is Cannon Ball/Furnace rd from the foundary used for the Civil War (why do they call it that? There was nothing civil about it). Up the in the hills some roads don't even have names or numbers, the families have lived there so long the postman delivers by name. I love the people, scenery, slow pace and fresh air. 
Here is a (bad) picture of the flower. It was about 5' tall and is not a yucca, large bell shaped drooping flowers. If anyone knows please pm me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are all beautiful,thanks for posting.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are just wonderful! I so love wildflowers! We traveled the country in our motor home for 10 years and the best part to me was seeing all the amazing flowers, trees and the wildlife. My family were in Kentucky for many years, but in Hardin and Grayson counties. 

Thank you so very much for sharing your lovely photos. Your cards will be beautiful!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Such beautiful flowers! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are lovely, like the info on them too.


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful. Enjoy your hobby.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Your cards are beautiful. As is your photography. Will you sell your cards? They are so typical of the area I should think a local gift shop or the stores in the national parks in the area might be interested. I would certainly purchase a set as a memento of my visit to your beautiful state.


----------

